

Show HN: my weekend project, CameraLends - derwiki
http://www.cameralends.com/

======
cmaxwe
Should have some sort of indication of where the equipment is located as this
may impact whether the user will rent. Personally I wouldn't rent something
from the other side of the world.

~~~
derwiki
That's a good point. I've since added "neighborhoods", but nothing on the site
(other than /about) reflects that this is JUST the Bay Area. Thanks!

